# Is crushed velvet looked down on?



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Do some interiors get looked down on compared to others. Like is velour looked at as better then crush?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I DONT LIKE CRUSH THATS JUST ME I THINK REGULAR VELVET WILL LOOK BETTER


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

If it is done right, crush looks great in my opinion. I don't think it should matter if it is looked down upon... If you like it, do it. If people just redo their cars to make other people think it is nice, I think they are doing it for the wrong reasons. 

I like crush, so I did my interior in it. I also like vinyl, so I am doing my other car's interior in vinyl. People will talk shit and say, "Why didn't you get leather? You're a cheap fuck."... Because I like vinyl better, that is the only reason it should be.

So anyway, disregard my long ass rant... Go with whatever you want and like, fuck everyone else. You're paying for it.


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

i used both crush and regular looks good to me 
but personally i dont like crush by it self


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Im adding some crushed velvet to my interior right now.I like it.I'll post pics when its done. :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. Anyone else have a opinion?


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

lol what is it, never heard of crushed velvet

anyone have any pics of both?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

personally, i ONLY like leather


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You should do it if you really want it but don't post it on here because everyone hates on here.


----------



## JUICED85CUTLASS (Jul 13, 2004)

I like crushed . :thumbsup: Thats what I'm going to use for my interior.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i had crush in my cutlass before..its your preference build your car for you not others..heres a sample pic


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

crush is gooooood :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

crushed is for *******. use reg if you _have _to. but leather is better.


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

AS LONG AS IT IS DONE TASTEFULLY ... RED VELVET AND GREY TWEED


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

GREY CRUSHED VELVET AND GREY VINYL


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

dannng them pillows are awsome!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

My personal opinion is that crushed is kinda cheap looking in most cases, i prefer regular velvet and velours, most of the toplowriders that still have the old school interiors have regular velours with the buttonthuft and wrinkled pleats. The pic is a piece of my backseat ive tried 2 years ago, im not completely satisfied so im gonne redo everything when ill start again....but im very pleased about the velour and the colour, way better then crushed


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I like regular velour over crush but if done right crush can look nice and o.g...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i like them both!


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Crush and velour is waaay too old school for my tastes... give me some leather and wood any day of the week :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Mar 14 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Crush and velour is waaay too old school for my tastes... give me some leather and wood any day of the week  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2850054[/snapback]​*


LOL, i got wood and leather now.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 13 2005, 08:11 PM
> *GREY CRUSHED VELVET AND GREY VINYL
> [snapback]2846713[/snapback]​*


Damn that looks good.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

like joost said. reg velours or velvet


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 17 2005, 04:11 PM
> *Damn that looks good.
> [snapback]2865123[/snapback]​*




THANX .....  :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 13 2005, 08:37 PM
> *dannng them pillows are awsome!
> [snapback]2846974[/snapback]​*



THANX  :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!!!!!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i like vinyl, trimmed in tweed, or velour trimmed in crush


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I got green crush velvet


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

is that meteor? its not regular crush.... good stuff tho :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:thumbsdown: THAT SHIT LOOKS NASTY


----------



## YungWunNC15 (May 4, 2005)

Both look damn nice, but i prefer regular. Most the ****** round my way have it, and it looks clean a hell


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 2 2005, 01:58 PM
> *I got green crush velvet
> [snapback]2944243[/snapback]​*


Thats swirl, not reg. crushed.


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

wrinkle crushed velvet wrinkle tucked


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why cover just about everything except the chairs?...


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

cant sew the chairs my self and havent found a good shop to do them yet


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

hey bro do what you like. i have done both crushed and plain velour and vinyl and leather. i like that old school style with crushed when you use bisquit tucks and coffin tucks. it looks sick with crushed. heres a pic of my 85 pontiac interior with black and grey crushed.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Velvet was a fad! Thats why im ripping mine out... Its soo 1900's ish... Its the millenium, you need wildlife(gator,ostrich,snake,leathe,suede) if you want a show stopper... Tweed is back in style also


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

opinions are like assholes do what ever u want to do .every1 says it was a fad so what gucciand ostrich shit isnt. quit watchin rap videos and do what u wanna do i like crush personally


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 15 2005, 06:21 AM
> *Velvet was a fad! Thats why im ripping mine out... Its soo 1900's ish... Its the millenium, you need wildlife(gator,ostrich,snake,leathe,suede) if you want a show stopper... Tweed is back in style also
> [snapback]3140089[/snapback]​*




:uh:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 20 2005, 03:49 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3162155[/snapback]​*


what do you disagree with.. The cars that are built as timeless classics use all of the materials that I mentioned, But people dont look at velvet as classy/elegant anymore!

Not hating on those who have it, because my car has a complete velvet interior-not for long though


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 22 2005, 07:18 AM
> *But people dont look at velvet as classy/elegant anymore!
> [snapback]3168630[/snapback]​*



why the hell you talkin like you are everybody? If a lowrider is build in a 70s or 80s theme and its done good, a velvet interior can be very beautiful, even more then any other intrior. Just because YOU dont like it doesnt give you the right to come in here and start that bullshit saying its over and nobody is looking anymore :thumbsdown: 

So gypsy rose is played out also? Owner should rip the whole interior out and put some nice leather seats in it? :uh:


----------

